# ¿Por qué los SMS sólo permiten 160 caracteres?



## capitanp (Nov 14, 2006)

La razón por la que los mensajes SMS no pueden exceder de 160 caracteres de longitud. Al parecer los SMS inicialmente se pensaron como mensajes de control, no como un servicio de usuario, y de hecho, van por los canales de control en vez de por los de voz. 

Y es que la inclusión del envío de SMS fue una idea que estuvo a punto de ser descartada en las especificaciones del GSM por que nadie le veía futuro (tremendo acierto el de esta personas. Seguro que fueron los mismos que dijeron que esa chorrada llamada Internet jamás triunfaría ). 

De hecho el estándar permite 140 bytes de "user data" o "payload". Para aprovecharlos mejor, se usa una codificación de 7 bits por carácter, con lo cual de los 140 * 8 = 1120 bits te salen 1120 / 7 = 160 caracteres codificados en 7 bits. 

Otro dato de interés es que los SMS provocaron la caída de la red GSM en múltiples ocasiones puesto que los enlaces troncales de señalización eran de muy bajo tráfico. El caso es que como nadie se esperaba el éxito de los mensajitos cortos, éstos colapsaron el medio y por tanto los teléfonos dejaron de funcionar. Por esta razón hubo que redimensionar la red de señalización. 

Por si te interesa aca podes bajar la especificación de SMS (entre otras cosas): 
www.3gpp.org/ftp/Specs/archive/03_series/03.40/0340-750.zip 


http://www.3gpp.org/ftp/

Conclucion : Los sms son seguros?

Saludos


----------



## agumenara (Feb 28, 2009)

Es la segunda publicación tuya que leo, la primera fue de HDTV, y son muy buenos aportes. No estoy a la altura de calificar a nadie, pero estos son datos interesantes, por lo menos para mi. 
Seguí así nomás.. saludos


----------



## electrodan (Abr 22, 2009)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> Conclucion : Los sms son seguros?


En eso fue lo mismo que pensé cuando leí que van por el "canal de control"... Hasta ahora que yo sepa no se encontró ninguna vulnerabilidad en los sms.
Pero el GSM tampoco es muy seguro, puesto que no codifica nada, solo son canales conmutados (en tiempo y frecuencia).


----------



## ambarino (Ene 5, 2010)

Pues esta noticia dice lo contrario!!!!

*Alemán revela código secreto para llamadas de teléfonos*

 Un experto de seguridad alemán desató la ira de las compañías de teléfonos celulares después que él y un grupo de investigadores difundieron por internet las instrucciones para descifrar el código secreto que protege las llamadas de los teléfonos.

Karsten Nohl, de 28 años, dijo esta semana a The Associated Press que él y otras personas crearon el manual que muestra cómo retirar la codificación GSM para hacer que las conversaciones de más de 3.000 millones de teléfonos celulares estén libres de entrometidos.

Nohl dijo que su propósito era obligar a la compañías a mejorar su seguridad. La guía de su grupo fue publicada en línea a través de sitios de intercambio de archivos.

``El mensaje es tener una seguridad mejor, no que los queramos sabotear'', dijo sobre la campaña. ``La meta es tener una seguridad mejor, si exigimos una mayor seguridad, si cualquiera de los operadores pudiera usar esto como un atractivo de mercadeo... ese sería el mejor resultado'', agregó.

La Asociación de GSM, un grupo sectorial que representa a casi 800 operadores de redes inalámbricas, dijo estar perpleja ante la forma de pensar de Nohl.

``Este tipo de acciones son muy ilegales en Gran Bretaña y serían una gran infracción a la RIPA (la Ley de Regulación de Poderes de Investigación, por sus siglas en inglés), como probablemente lo es en la mayoría de los países'', dijo Claire Cranton, vocera del grupo con sede en Londres.

La RIPA es una ley británica que dicta a las agencias de seguridad e inteligencia la manera de interceptar correos electrónicos e historial de internet de presuntos delictivos.

Anteriormente ya se han podido interceptar llamadas de GSM, pero el equipo suele estar disponible sólo para las autoridades. También es posible espiar llamadas de celular con métodos convencionales, pues las llamadas no están protegidas en las líneas estándar una vez que son captadas en torres celulares.

Sujeet Shenoi, profesor de sistemas en la Universidad de Tulsa en Oklahoma, dijo que el manual para descifrar los códigos crea conflictos de privacidad y que su mayor temor es que la delincuencia organizada pueda aprovecharse de ella para recaudar dinero, quizá al espiar charlas de negocios.

``Es una llamada de advertencia'' para las empresas de tecnología inalámbrica, dijo.

La guía descifra un algoritmo de 21 años de antigüedad que se utiliza para asegurar la privacidad de las llamadas telefónicas realizadas en la redes de telefonía celular GSM.

El algoritmo, llamado A5/1, está hecho con un código binario de 64 bits y fue adoptado en 1988. En las redes de tercera generación se han empleado códigos de 128 bits. La Asociación de GSM también ha desarrollado el algoritmo A5/3, que según el grupo reemplazará gradualmente al A5/1.

Nohl obtuvo su doctorado en ingeniería de sistemas en la Universidad de Virginia. Dijo que pasar de un código de 64 bits a uno de 128 hace que sea ``millones de veces más difícil de descifrar''.

``En la red GSM esta falla había sido señalada hace 15 años y 15 años parecen ser suficientes para que el código sea reemplazado con algo más. Nadie usa un teléfono de hace 15 años'', dijo Nohl. ``Si hubieran tomado medidas ya habrían reemplazado todo'', agregó.


----------



## djdaddy (Dic 20, 2010)

que interesante, no habia visto nunca esta noticia, pero siempre me preguntaba el por que? solo podia enviar 160 caracteres. Gracias por resolver mi duda.


----------



## ReymonARG (Ene 31, 2011)

es muy buena informacion. Yo sabia como estaban los datos por una conferencia, pero no me acordaba bien especificamente. Gracias por el Estandar.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 1, 2011)

CapitanP, muy buen aporte. Ahora, lo que me queda la duda es: ¿Por qué, el caracter "é" equivale a 1 letra (de 160 disponibles) y el "á" y el resto de las vocales con "tilde" ocupan, por así decirlo, muchas más letras?

Esa es una gran duda. Con los Motorola, de la serie P2K, desactivando por hexadecimal el "unicode sms" el teléfono quita los tildes y caracteres especiales automáticamente y no es necesario eliminar tilde por tilde antes de mandar el mensaje. Incluso algunos Nokia, viejitos, tienen la opción de enviar CON o SIN tildes. (uno escribe con el diccionario iTap, CON tildes, y el teléfono los quita antes del envío para no "pasarse" de los 160 caracteres).

Espero otra respuesta coherente como la que ya has dado. Muchas gracias, CapitanP!
Saludos


----------



## Sheyka (Feb 1, 2011)

Muy buena la informaciòn, pregunte a un de mis profesores eso el otro dìa y no me supo decir... gracias.. por la informaciòn...!!


----------



## wlopez (Mar 28, 2011)

La información esta interesante y dudas resueltas.. pero como todo sistema al ser creado tiene excepciones.. sin duda este protocolo debe tener excepciones..... seria interesante saber romper esos candados... haber que pasa.... en fin
el mundo tal vez algún día lo sabra


----------



## capitanp (Mar 28, 2011)

ESto de @ambarino https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/sms-solo-permiten-160-caracteres-4340/#post237606 no lo habia leido...


----------



## joelexel (Sep 17, 2011)

Ademas de tu exelente explicacion de los 160 caracteres capitanp tambien pienso que es xq son unos delincuentes no costaria nada extender ese rango pero si lo hicieran no nos podrian cobrar 50 mensajes por mandar "feliz cumpleaños" y por ende tampoco cobrarnos 50 veces


----------



## capo12345678 (Jul 27, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> La razón por la que los mensajes SMS no pueden exceder de 160 caracteres de longitud. Al parecer los SMS inicialmente se pensaron como mensajes de control, no como un servicio de usuario, y de hecho, van por los canales de control en vez de por los de voz.
> 
> Y es que la inclusión del envío de SMS fue una idea que estuvo a punto de ser descartada en las especificaciones del GSM por que nadie le veía futuro (tremendo acierto el de esta personas. Seguro que fueron los mismos que dijeron que esa chorrada llamada Internet jamás triunfaría ).
> 
> ...


Usando el formato PDU puedes enviar o recibir byte(s) de información con código desde 4bit/carácter hasta la cantidad que desee de xxbit/carácter y hasta usted puede hacer una tabla de caracteres propia. Como es personalizada tendrá tanto el transmisor como el receptor tener el programa especifico para poderlo interpretar esta codificación /decodificación particular  y solo se puede emplear si usa 2 módulos SMS por ejemplo M590, SIM800L, SIM600, etc. Tanto en el emisor como receptor deben ser controlados con un programa propio con un microcontrolador que solo respete el formato PDU en su parte más elemental.
   Según si usa 5,7 u 8bit para identificar un carácter, entonces puede enviar caracteres como máximo:
     Si usa 4bit/carácter, puede enviar como máximo 280 caracteres alfa-numéricos incluyendo el espacio entre palabras    
     Si usa 5bit/carácter, puede enviar como máximo 224 caracteres alfa-numéricos incluyendo el espacio entre palabras
     Si usa 7bit/carácter, puede enviar como máximo 160 caracteres alfa-numéricos incluyendo el espacio entre palabras
     Si usa 8bit/carácter, puede enviar como máximo 140 caracteres alfa-numéricos incluyendo el espacio entre palabras

    Explicando por ejemplo como enviar como máximo 224 caracteres usando 5bit para identificar un carácter y se explicara usando 2 opciones una con un código completamente propio y otro usando el código Baudot:


----------



## Scooter (Jul 28, 2019)

¿A qué viene esta resurrección?
Si usas 4 bits solo tienes 16 caracteres ¿Que vas a escribir con eso?


----------

